# Update to my colleagues



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Anne and I are done since Saturday night I believe. She decided to split and her reason was she wanted a man to "Pamper Her and do some small things for her that I couldnt offer her. Well on bright side all you were right. Was just a matter of time. Now in process Gene and all of you to find me a keeper. Will post up a pic when I get chance to.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that for sure. The only bright side to it that I can think of is that it's better to find out now than later when children are involved and in the middle of things.
When the time is right, yep-- there are many fish in the sea. But don't forget too; reeling in a fish is fun but it's the fishing that gives a lot of enjoyment too. And with over 7,000 islands; well, there are lots of beaches with great fishing spots...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Like Gene said, lots of fish here. So now that you are here you can take your time and search for the keeper. Expect to have a lot of "catch and release" before you find the right one..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Catch and release*



jon1 said:


> Like Gene said, lots of fish here. So now that you are here you can take your time and search for the keeper. Expect to have a lot of "catch and release" before you find the right one..


Good take on dating girls here. When I was single and dating (speed dating), it seemed the same old story with every single girl it was like playing the DVD all over again, same movie different girl.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bait or Lure?*

Tell ya what, the analogy of fish and fishing is great. But it sure is making me miss trout fishing in Southern Utah!!! Fishing anywhere else and my better half would break my rod:scared:!

Those high mountains are the one thing I truly miss and spending summers there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Anne and I are done since Saturday night I believe. She decided to split and her reason was she wanted a man to "Pamper Her and do some small things for her that I couldnt offer her. Well on bright side all you were right. Was just a matter of time. Now in process Gene and all of you to find me a keeper. Will post up a pic when I get chance to.[ Better youre rid of her. She was just a life sucker..........Good for you. Be Careful!!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JD,,i think theres one thing you overlooking. COMPATABILITY........we cant find that for you. We might be able to find you a gurl we all feel are compatable but thats for us. The same person may not be compatable for you. 
As much as I hate to say this,,even with my present wife I never drop my guard(and she has done nothing remotely to make me suspect)just my past experiences here. Keep your head on straight,,go with your first gut instincts. Remember that a relationship here may be harder than in states. Much more culture to overcome. All that being said im very blessed at the moment.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> JD,,i think theres one thing you overlooking. COMPATABILITY........we cant find that for you. We might be able to find you a gurl we all feel are compatable but thats for us. The same person may not be compatable for you.
> As much as I hate to say this,,even with my present wife I never drop my guard(and she has done nothing remotely to make me suspect)just my past experiences here. Keep your head on straight,,go with your first gut instincts. Remember that a relationship here may be harder than in states. Much more culture to overcome. All that being said im very blessed at the moment.


Yep, that really says a lot. Culture differences can and do make living in and getting along with others a real challenge. I see more clearly now why people from different countries have a hard time mixing in when they move to my native USA. Living there all my life it was difficult to understand the hardships others would have being new there. So living here gives me a whole new understanding and appreciation for immigrants in any direction on the globe...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Anne and I are done since Saturday night I believe. She decided to split and her reason was she wanted a man to "Pamper Her and do some small things for her that I couldnt offer her. Well on bright side all you were right. Was just a matter of time. Now in process Gene and all of you to find me a keeper. Will post up a pic when I get chance to.


If she's still local to you she'll be calling you in a week I bet. She'll discover being half-pampered is better than no pampering real quick.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey jdavis, cheer up! You're better and wiser as a result not to mention cutting the losses. I tell you are more women here that take care of themselves than most seem to know. They have a sense of pride, can handle money, value and appreciate someone who is decent and faithful. Not to generalize but most likely you won't find in the cantina or hanging out around the liquor store! Not saying join the church choir either! I'm in a hard working area full of hard working women. Turn the page, non of your next girls interest or business hearing of this event! Be fresher, smarter and let it flow. I'm sure you have a new order of clarifying questions for your next interest! CVGTPC1 is correct but as far as I see it is a WARNING not an invitation for round 2 ! You seem a good guy, good nature, you can do better and she will never be satisfied!!! ENJOY THE PROCESS!!!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*thanks*



joenasia said:


> CVGTPC1 is correct but as far as I see it is a WARNING not an invitation for round 2 !


Thanks joenasia - I neglected to say don't do it if she does make contact!

In fact my son went through the same thing with a filipina but fortunately it was only an online thing. The girl came back a couple days later saying it was "a test of his commitment to her", take me back; fortunately he was smart enough not to fall for it and moved on. She never did ask or hint at him sending her a dime, and she chatted many times with my wife, seemed legit. I almost asked the board how it all sounded but then it ended.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> If she's still local to you she'll be calling you in a week I bet. She'll discover being half-pampered is better than no pampering real quick.


and dont take her back.........If she did it this time when a guy with more money comes along she will do it again. Cut your losses.


----------

